# driveway fail



## Kearney.200 (Feb 16, 2010)

found this pic on There I Fixed It . com

View attachment 1311


View attachment 1311


/monthly_2010_05/572953db28658_driveway.jpg.7674327f9f808ee2984236f30185c4f8.jpg


----------



## vegas paul (Feb 16, 2010)

Re: driveway fail

Please tell me that's a Photoshop job!!!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Re: driveway fail

Is there a wench provided with every sale to get your car up the drive?


----------



## inspecterbake (Feb 16, 2010)

Re: driveway fail

All Terain vehicles required :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## docgj (Feb 16, 2010)

Re: driveway fail

I think I viewed that photo at class a number of years ago. At that time we were told that it was from a development in PA. Sure would make it fun in the A.M. after an ice storm.

docgj


----------



## brudgers (Feb 16, 2010)

Re: driveway fail



			
				Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Is there a wench provided with every sale to get your car up the drive?


She'd have to be pretty strong...or use a winch.


----------



## Kearney.200 (Feb 16, 2010)

Re: driveway fail

Paul you will not need to worry about tings like this any more  flllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttt


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Re: driveway fail

Professor brudgers,

Should I edit my post so I can get a good grade on my term paper?

Glade I can make you  :lol:


----------



## brudgers (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: driveway fail

For those visual learners:

http://www.nc4x4.com/forums/showpost.ph ... ostcount=5


----------



## D a v e W (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: driveway fail

Yes this one surfaced at least five years ago, I reall y think  I saw it in 2003. Still funny then and now  :shock:


----------



## vegas paul (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: driveway fail

brudgers - of the two examples, I think I know which I would prefer on my truck...


----------



## Mule (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: driveway fail

What is so bad is that in our AHJ we don't have any regulations to prevent situations like this. Now we do have regulations on the approach...but for flatwork/driveway...........


----------



## Coug Dad (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: driveway fail

I would have to wonder who would ever purchase a house with a driveway so steep that their car could not enter the garage without bottoming out?


----------



## vegas paul (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: driveway fail

In North Las Vegas, there is a 12% max. driveway slope for residential drives.


----------



## bona fide (Feb 17, 2010)

Re: driveway fail

ski slope??


----------



## GHRoberts (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: driveway fail

You assume that is a driveway for a garage. Perhaps the room is a bonus room or a sleeping room. The concrete simply holds the soil in place.


----------



## D a v e W (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: driveway fail

VP, we had 10% as the rule in other AHJ's of the past.


----------



## vegas paul (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: driveway fail

Thanks, George, I needed that.  I've missed your insightful (and inciteful) observations.  So now  we know, it's a retaining wall, not a driveway!


----------



## Alias (Feb 18, 2010)

Re: driveway fail

Cool skateboard ramp!   Now to add the jump.......  :lol:

Sue


----------

